# Looking for Steak Knife advice



## scottishhammer (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Brand new to the Thread and have read some reviews (all be it old) on steak knives and looking for advice on getting high quality steak knives without over spending.  I order Victorinox 4-3/4-Inch Straight-Edge Pointed-Tip Steak Knife, Set of 6, Rosewood Handles from Amazon but returned them as soon as I received them because I didn't love the feel.  I researched them and they were the ones that were best reviewed through cooks illustrated and other places for the money.  Anyway, now looking for others advice on what to do.  I don't mind spending money but don't want to overspend.  Haven't seen them in person but the Shun Premier Steak Knives look really nice and I'm sure they cut well but I feel that I'm over paying for what I would be using for them.  So, I'm here to learn, as a novice cook and lover of quality products.   I'm also open to suggestions for Chef's knife, Utility knife and pairing knife that are quality.

Thanks for any advice!

SH


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

In chinese cooking it is rude to serve food that requires knives at the table. Everything should be bite sized so you can use chopsticks. All your knife work should have been done by the time it is served. Anyway..

Believe me, I understand the desire to serve whole big steaks. It has a certain primal feeling cutting and ripping into a big hunk of meat. But you can achieve just as good presentation with sliced steaks. This way you can slice in the kitchen with a big slicer and your cutting board.





  








sliced-ribeye-steak-chimichurri-sauce-medium-rare-




__
millionsknives


__
Nov 11, 2016








I bring this up because - PLATES ARE HARD. They are real bad for any knife edge. So typically steak knives are stainless and serrated to put up with this kind of abuse and still function. The cutting is always mildly unpleasant to cringeworthy.

If you are getting some of the nicer steak knives, look into wooden plates. My preference is a big slicer doing the work in the kitchen. You can always rearrange it to look like your original steak too.





  








perfect-porterhouse-steak.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Nov 11, 2016








Shun steak knife price is out of control. $100 per steak knife? $600 for a set? It's ridiculous!

Look at these

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tojirosteak.html

or these https://www.cartercutlery.com/101-102mm-muteki-steak-knife-set-lignum-vitae-96-103-grams/


----------



## scottishhammer (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks MK for the sound advice and links.  I agree Shun is over the top ultimately more status vs substance for a knife that won't be used regularly (at least in my house).  The second link you sent from cartercutlery, unless I'm reading wrong was $2,000 for the set of knives...definitely out of my price range but nice looking knives.  

I do like the tojirosteak knives look so perhaps I can give that a go.

Thanks again for the links and advice on usefulness of those knives.

Any advice on a good Utility, Chef and paring?  I have just a basic set right now that I got in a butcher block set so not good quality and looking to upgrade.

SH


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got these. They work like a charm.





  








2315382.jpeg




__
Iceman


__
Nov 11, 2016








Ginsu 6-pc. Steak Knife Set ... $18.99


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and with the right steaks you don't even need them!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It was not mentioned so just in case you were not aware, a good serrated SK is going to work a whole lot better than a less than very-sharp one that is straight edged.  How are you at sharpening?

As far as profile, I don't care for the tip of the Carter SK, too rounded, point too high.  A shape like the Gurhkar, but less extreme in the inward curve, is ideal imo.  I've seen some examples on the market, but the steel was the same unexceptional stuff as the Vic.  This sort of shape let's the radius and rear portion of the edge really do their job of cutting, easy to make the point your only blunt-contact with the plate.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Another thing to consider, do you really need a set of good steak knives, or what it is you might really want is a great steak knife for yourself?

You could have a perfectly presentable set like these fr the general public http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laguiole-6-...142848?hash=item1c73c17640:g:TlYAAOSwezVWwCKb .....and then get a real knife for your own use.

Some 135mm Petty's will make a very nice steak knife (ones not so tall at the heel). I have one of these https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-135mm-powdered-steel-petty-nt and it also does double duty as fine slicer.


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

have some german and japanese are ok, have some from chicago cutlery nice not serrated, lately bought some in costco box of 12 for 13 bucks also bought the ones from sams club barely the same price and both serrated they cut through meat verygood. take a look at them


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

I have Chicago Cutlery smooth edge steak knives.  I don't need knives to cut on the plate very often so why overspend, right?

I have never liked serrated edges, and I like to be able to sharpen my blades.  With the smooth edge I was able to sharpen the knives when I got them.  I have never sharpened them again...I do, however, hone the edges every single time they come out of the drawer before use.  They are like mini light sabers and will fly through a steak or pork chop.  They actually tend to be the sharpest small knives in the kitchen & I even had to move them to another storage location to keep my wife from using them as paring knives.  

There's no way I'd over spend on a steak knife that when in use you're only holding in your hand for a few seconds.  But every person is different & I understand that.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I had considered using my $700 dollar Randal Bowie for the purpose, but I would have only considered wood plates for that.  And the $140 Kagero was a pittance in comparison. ;-)~

In all seriousness though, if you put great care into selecting a great piece of meat and its preparation, making, as you should, why not just add to the experience with a great knife?  Especially when you consider that Kagero has seen many times its cost in meat in the relatively short tie I've had it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As a dedicated steak knife the Nogent or similar carbon knife would be the best choice. You can't beat carbon for a keen edge. Ahaha, but you can equal it with a Tanaka Ironwood (and a loaded strop), for the deeper pockets http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-150mm-petty-r2-sg2-ironwood/


----------

